# 1635 Manhindra tractor randomly shuts off



## Jjb44 (11 mo ago)

After changing both fuel filters My 1635 randomly shuts off. Any suggestions as to why?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Jjb44, welcome to the tractor forum. 

Two possibilities come to mind: 1) The filters were installed incorrectly, or 2) You have air trapped somewhere in the fuel system... have to purge air out.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Another possibility... your fuel valve at the tank is closed.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If it sputters, chugs and then dies, like your running out of fuel.. 
I would thing an oring might b outta place..
Or maybe the reason u changed the filters was they WHERE FULL of dirt..?
Check to see if your tank has a screen in the outlet/ shut off tap..
Either way, back blow the system towards the tank..w compressed air, not ur mouth..
And u can try running it without the fuel tank cap to eliminate a vacuum situation..
Good luck and let us know what you find..


----------

